# update on the 7 gallon.3 day.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well here is how the tank looks now.i think it looks a little to full but i think i like it like that!any changes i have to do?thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks nice, that is riccia at the bottom right? Anubias looks greaet!


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks.yeah its riccia .i had it in another tank and start to take a color of deep green.maybe the lighting was not enough.but now i see new growth wich is much better than that.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome, how much lighting do you have?


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

its almost 5 wpg.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how many k?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, 5 wpg seems a lot. I only have 2.75 wpg, I hope the riccia flutians I am getting will survive.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

sorry turtlhead im still newbie and i didnt got your question.can you be a little more specific?thnks.yeah i think its a lot too but so far so good.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what's the k rating on those bulbs I'm guessing 10,000


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I like the looks of the whole setup including the gravel! The gravel looks like
basalt chips, is it? What filtration are you using and CO2? Nice driftwood, good
composition...my opinion, anyway ;-) 

Bill Ruyle


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think hes using onyx gravel and diy co2


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

looks cute


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

nice tank . onyx gravel is sand and its black if i am right


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

theres onyx gravel and sand


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Does Onyx raise the ph any?


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

its two bulbs.one is 10000 and the other im not sure but its less than that.there is a small layer of flourite about 10% and onyx gravel.the mixture is diy with the canister from nutrafin.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Mmmm... cabomba...
Looks really good! Love that little tank!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

onyx raises kh


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

since the tank is so small im able to do everyday water changes.but very small around 10%.you think this will help with kh?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tank... Plants looks very healthy, water is crystal clear.


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

i gro riccia in my small tank. it has two compact floresent bulbs. (10,000K and a 65,000K). my co2 runs at a bubble per second and the riccia grows like crazy. i started with a a quarter size amount and now its almost covering 1/2 of my front foreground. little by little the riccia will take over. i have a lot of light though. 110 watts in a 15 gallon tank...i know, i know its a lot, but i just gotta watch the algae build up and play with my timing on my tanks. my tank is loaded with stem plants and it usually eats all the extra neutients and i have a very small fish load on the tank. 

i know ill get criticized for the amount of light i got in this tank but it is growing great for me. my LFS likes seeing me every month or so when i bring in all my extra clippings.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

riccia is now growing and the deep green patches start become the nice oper green color!a lot of tiny bubbles where all over the riccia.but since i just got off the wrk and im very tired i couldnt take any pics!!i hope ill get enough riccia in 3 weeks to cover all the bottom with it!i read all the posts like crazy in this board and everything help me to set up that tiny tank!thanks everybody for the help!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

riccia is healthier when it's a lighter green shade?


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well im not an expert but mine was dark green with brown on the tips!you can see the difrence of the color in the pics.the riccia in the center is healthy but the other is dark green and it looks like java moss...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i got it when it was like javamoss colored then it turned lighter but I liked it when the green was like javamoss


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

actually i didnt like the brown tips.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i meant the darker green color


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah but it looks like a java moss.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i liked it like that do you know how to get it back to that color?


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

hmmm.i had a brown algae problem but i dont think is from that.maybe that is because the lighting wasnt strong in the other setup and it was under some anubias.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*finally add a few fish....pics*

finally i got some time to go to my lfs and get some little fish for my small tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like those fish... _What are they?_


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well im not sure but i think they are nannostomus sp.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Those are Rasbora borapetensis. They'll probably outgrow your tank, adults get about 2".


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

hey thanks for the info!!they will be moved to the 55 community tank after they grow at that size.


----------

